# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  Frontend raises and lowers..

## 97xjowner

if steer to the left and right when sitting still,..i turn to the left and it raises up,turn to the left and it lowers slightly..

I had a friend do it while looking underneath and couldn't tell what was normal movement..(newbie to jeeps and not used to this type of steering either..)

not sure if related but when going around a corner or turning into parking spot,i can feel the steering wheel move back and forth (will move and 1-2") almost like something is binding up (front U-Joints ? )

anyone else have this issue...

again i'm a newb to jeeps (been driving soobs since 95-96)

----------

